# Sesame Partridge and Beef Kabobs



## mossymo (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the original recipe that I went off of and made changes pending what I had in the cupboard and freezer.
1.5 lbs Chicken Breasts
1.5 lbs Lean Beef Stew Meat
1/2 Cup Honey
1/2 Cup Low Sodium Soy Sauce
6 Tbsp Sesame Oil
3 Cloves Fine Chopped Garlic
Pepper to Taste
8 oz. Mushrooms
1/2 Red Onion
1 Red Bell Pepper
1 Green Bell Pepper

First thing get mix 1/2 cup honey, 1/2 cup low sodium Soy Sauce, 6 tbsp sesame oil, 3 cloves fine chopped garlic and a dash of black pepper. That's the sauce and it's that easy. Make sure you thoroughly mix the marinade.

Pour about a 1/8 cup of the marinade into a cup to mop on the Kabobs when they come out of the cooker. Using a meat tenderizer, pound on 1.5 pounds of lean beef stew meat. This will make the meat extremely tender and allow it to better soak up the marinade.

Cut up 3 chicken breasts (1.5 lbs) into cubes. Place chicken and beef into a 1 gallon ZipLoc bag and pour in the sesame marinade. Squeeze out all the air and zip the bag closed. Kneed the bag for a minute to coat all the meat. Place the bag flat in the refrigerator and allow it to marinate for 1.5 to 2 hours.

Place the Kabobs on your pit and cook @ 280 degrees. The cook should take about 1 hour 40 minutes. You want to cook the Kabobs until the internal temp of the larger chicken pieces reaches 169 degrees turning them every 30 minutes.
Once the chicken reaches 169 degrees remove the Kabobs from your cooker and mop on the remaining sesame marinade.
----------

First the partridge breasts; excuse the holes in the meat, Oops, I think it was 8 shot!







-----

Then of course the beef...






-----

Bird and beef in the marinade.






-----

The kabob salad and team mates...






-----

Plate of loaded kabobs...






-----

The Yoder with a full load.






-----

Just look at them getting some heat -






-----

Looking good, gotten a little more smoke and heat...






-----

It is kabob time!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

What a great looking kabob and I'll bet that would work with duck or goose too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moikel (Apr 24, 2012)

Great job. Partridge looks good,don't have them way down here. Is the breast the only good bit or is there something you can do with the rest. I suppose you could make a fine stock with the carcass & trimmings.


----------



## big easy (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great thing to do with those sharpies.  I do kabobs quite a bit with pheasants and ruffed grouse on the grill.  For some reason, I never thought of doing them on the smoker.  Those look great.  I'll have to try that.


----------

